# White Boots?



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

to my knowledge... white gets dirty easy.... and all the dirt and mud you have have to trek through.... my advice if u are a clean freak stay away from white


----------



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> to my knowledge... white gets dirty easy.... and all the dirt and mud you have have to trek through.... my advice if u are a clean freak stay away from white


mud, forgot about that one. haha. True, good point. I also heard that after a while they turn yellow so ill skip on that then.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I've owned white Burton Moto's, didn't have any problem with them getting clean. Dirt happens and it will show up more on white but they are boots, you can just wipe them off. Dirt you pick up on the walk from the parking lot typically is gone due to a day spent riding in the snow. Dirt on the way back to the car can easily be cleaned up if you're really a big clean-freak but it was never a problem to any degree for me that I even needed to do it.

I'd be more concerned about Moto's in any color, I found them to be a pretty poor boot. 

MeanJoe


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

MeanJoe said:


> I'd be more concerned about Moto's in any color, I found them to be a pretty poor boot.


The Moto was my first snowboard boot. MeanJoe is correct, there are much better boots out there. Get the best fitting, and best quality, boot you can find and don't worry too much about the color.


----------



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

The ambush was my next choice, hows that one?

I already got black moto ones but I'll return them no bigge


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

The Ambush looks pretty good, definitely a big step up from the Moto. My favorite boots the past couple of seasons have been the Burton Hail and Grail, but I like traditional lacing. Just be sure you get a good fit, whatever boot you get.


----------



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

Rufus said:


> The Ambush looks pretty good, definitely a big step up from the Moto. My favorite boots the past couple of seasons have been the Burton Hail and Grail, but I like traditional lacing. Just be sure you get a good fit, whatever boot you get.


Well i looked around all day and tried to find some honest reviews and the Ambush doesnt look so bad. I went ahead and ordered it, not so much more than the moto but at least its better.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Do you not have a store where you can try on boots?

It's very unwise to make an online boot purchase without previously trying them on.

A boot that works for the person reviewing them almost certainly doesn't have the same feet as you

Maybe you'll end up ok, but you just took a big risk


----------



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

Milo303 said:


> Do you not have a store where you can try on boots?
> 
> It's very unwise to make an online boot purchase without previously trying them on.
> 
> ...


well i went boot shopping the other day and i tried on like 4 pairs of Burtons all the same size so i know the size will be right. As for the boot itself its a wider boot which might feel nice also compared to some others i tried that feel a little too snug. 

But not much of a risk, the store i purchased them from is like 5 min away from me its just that if you buy online you get free shipping and no tax. lol. I figured i'd save a few bucks and order online. If i don't like the fit i can always return or exchange at store. (if it wasn't for that then i wouldn't have bought them. lol)


----------



## eek5 (Jan 5, 2011)

I had white DC Judges that I wore for over a season and they had some problems but being white wasn't really one of them. Then again, I don't really care what my boots look like as long as they work..


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

So wait, you would completely forgo a boot because it gets dirty? 

You aren't a true clean freak. If you were, you would realize that any color gets just as dirty. You can just see it better on white. 

With that said, a TRUE clean freak would buy white so they can see exactly what and where they need to clean. You just like LOOKING clean 

Anywhomajiggaroos, I have Burton Hails in black/white. They still look good and I trek through East Coast sludge regularly. Yea, they are a bit dirty and certainly not as white as they used to be, but I also have never once cleaned them. If you are that concerned with dirt, always bring a rag with you and wipe your boots after every use.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

im a clean freak, wearing white burton ruler's, they dont get very dirty because .... because .... wait for it ... because ... the snow keep them clean! seriously i expected them to get yellow and nasty but they really haven't in 70 days of riding


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

First boots I owned were Ride Jackson Boas in white. I loved 'em, and would have preferred to get my latest pair in white but it wasn't available. They obviously won't look pristine out-of-the-box for long, but they don't end up looking like a cat that's been out in the weather unless you like to walk through mud.


----------



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

got my Burton Ambush boots in today and WOW, all i can say is these things look and feel awesome compared to all the other boots i tried on and the Motos i just returned. These boots do a great job for sure and i can only imagine the impact it makes as a rider the quality of your boot. So far its 2 thumbs up for these, once i progress in the sport ill look into getting better ones. But for a noob these will do for now.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

are the ambush and the hail good for all mountain for a 200 pound guy? or too soft?


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Definitely not white. But I really don't care what Color I wear as long as I can snowboard and comfortable with my gear.


----------------------------
snowboard package | Snowboard Vacation | snowboard vacation package | Snowshoe Ski package


----------

